# show equipment



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

.........................


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Show lead/set
Ring clip
Brush/Comb
Dry Shampoo and Towel if needed
Benching chain (I'm guessing for a larger dog)

Comfy but smart clothes for you...

Ermm, can't think of more right now, but others will come up with some


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Buy this book, 
Showing Your Dog: A Beginner&#39;s Guide: Amazon.co.uk: Elaine Everest: Books
So much of it you will learn as you go but I find this a really good reference too

Show lead set
Ring clip/s ( I need at least 4 in order to find one)
Brush/comb or whatever you use for a dallie
Wet wipes
Dry Shampoo
Benching Chain
Blanket
A sort of smallish holdall, for ages I was using this really deep backpack and it was a nightmare trying to find things at shows. Then just before crufts I was in tesco and their tesco value holdall for a fiver is just perfect for my needs . This list basically is what I have in that holdall
Water spray bottle
Travel water bowl
Breath mints
Towel
Poo bags
Pen and paper or notebook
Bait bag
Spare emergency bait

A smile and a lot of patience


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I take a comb/brush, ring clips, body cream (for hairless), my showing outfit, show lead, spare bedding in car incase dogs be sick, poo bags, food to munch like cows hooves, water bowl and water, treats for in the ring..and thats it!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I take a comb/brush, ring clips, cream (for hairless), my showing outfit, show lead, spare bedding in car incase dogs be sick, poo bags, food to munch like cows hooves, water bowl and water, treats for in the ring..and thats it!


Thats because you is hardcore!
You should see my suitcase when I go on holiday!! Most of it is toiletries and medicine

Oh yeah I forgot to add that
I also have a doggy first aid kit and a human first aid kit too!
Im crazy I know, shoot me shoot me now


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Thats because you is hardcore!
> You should see my suitcase when I go on holiday!! Most of it is toiletries and medicine
> 
> Oh yeah I forgot to add that
> ...


ahaha.. Mum has a dogs first aid kit in the car, never comes in though


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hessonite Dog Show Leads, Collars and Showsets. Buy online.

These leads are expensive (as are most leather show leads) but worth every penny
They also sell benching chains

Ring clips you can pick up cheapies at shows or these on ebay
Show ring clips (2) on eBay (end time 02-May-11 21:22:57 BST)

Or a breed specific one like this
Dalmatian Dog Models, Jewellery, Gifts and Ornaments


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

All we ever took - and wouldn;t think Dally's to be much different were
A show lead
Poo bags
Treats (to TRY and encourage her to stand)
Number Clip
The show schedule
and in the car we had a bottle of water and some bedding !

Guess we were lucky though that her coat always has one hell of a shine and that she never needed sprucing up! she needs to lose acouple of pounds now - but almost thinking of taking her again!

Reckon she i looking pretty OK and she has matured a fair bit.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> All we ever took - and wouldn;t think Dally's to be much different were
> A show lead
> Poo bags
> Treats (to TRY and encourage her to stand)
> ...


Love that head pic


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I take a comb/brush, ring clips, body cream (for hairless), my showing outfit, show lead, spare bedding in car incase dogs be sick, poo bags, food to munch like cows hooves, water bowl and water, treats for in the ring..and thats it!


you not so hairy lot are so lucky lol.............


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

..........................................


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Us with long haired breeds needs combs, brushes, matt splitter, grooming sprays (i normally take my entire grooming kit, lol) 
water bowl
water
food
more bait food
show trolley
extra vet bed incase she's wee's on it on the way over

and a must for newbies - Rescue Remedy!!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

One other thing to remember some butties and a flask in case you are there all day or the classes are runing late.

In my bag I have about 20 leads my OH asks why I need so many leads to take 2 dogs to a show. My answer is always the same you never know if your lead breaks you will need a spare and all of my dogs show on different types of leads hence why I need to take so many


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Freyja said:


> One other thing to remember some butties and a flask in case you are there all day or the classes are runing late.
> 
> In my bag I have about 20 leads my OH asks why I need so many leads to take 2 dogs to a show. My answer is always the same you never know if your lead breaks you will need a spare and all of my dogs show on different types of leads hence why I need to take so many


Yup I carry no less than 5 leads also. :001_smile:


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

yeah i have about 3 leads per dog (i have 2 dogs im showing) and about 5 rings clips lol


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

a must is a large bottle filled up with water for journey home in case you get caught up in traffic ( as i do frequently on M25)


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

For mine it's

2 grooming tables
A crate or 2
Bungee ropes
Brushes, combs, clippers, bands 'magic water'  scissors, spare combs and brushes because I forget where I put stuff!
Ring clips
Seats
Money for food and raffle tickets
Food that doesn't get eaten
Food and water for the dogs
Towels
Poo bags
Wipes
Treats
Pen and paper
Proof of posting if you have it

And lots of other junk that I don't need at shows


----------

